# The Colder It Gets...No Rattle On Start Up



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

So this morning it's -12ºC (10ºF ??) and when I start up my 4 cylinder '97 XE there's no rattle. In fact, the last few days have been quite chilly and there doesn't seem to be a rattle on start up. Normally, my truck has the infamous rattle (which I hope to deal with this summer).

So how come on colder mornings it won't rattle? Is the colder temperature somehow forcing the tensioner to keep it's pressure up? If that's the case, instead of doing a timing chain job, I'll move to the Arctic Circle!

(I'm running 5W30 non-synthetic oil with a Wix filter. No block heater or oil pan heater.)


----------



## nissan4x4.27 (Jul 8, 2009)

hey can u get pictures of your vacuum and fuel lines please. like from the finder well to intake etc.


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

I'll have a look. Might not be till the weekend, though.


----------



## nissan4x4.27 (Jul 8, 2009)

ok when ever i have a vacuum line mixed up and dont know were it is


----------



## nissan4x4.27 (Jul 8, 2009)

but mine is the opp. when its hot it doesnt make noises


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

After I changed all the rod bolts to ARPs I never heard rattling again during warm up....but that's normal nothing to worry about....my factory rod bolts didn't fail until 272,000 miles!!!!!!


----------



## nissan4x4.27 (Jul 8, 2009)

well mine has over 400,000 and sounds like a rod or timing chain but dont know


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

nissan4x4.27 said:


> well mine has over 400,000 and sounds like a rod or timing chain but dont know


probably all the above!!!! congrats....2 ya! I'm now @ 337,000 same components but rebuilt!


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Hey there Nissan4X4.27, you still need that vacuum diagram? I took a picture of the vacuum diagram located underneath the hood of my '97 4WD XE. If you're interested, let me know and give me your e-mail so I can send it off.


----------



## nissan4x4.27 (Jul 8, 2009)

ya that would be cool [email protected]


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

I e-mailed the diagrams. Good luck.


----------



## nissan4x4.27 (Jul 8, 2009)

thats greg i hope it works too if not i may need pictures of the vacuum lines them self and how they r on the engine ill let u know though


----------



## nissan4x4.27 (Jul 8, 2009)

ya still count find my cross hose so if anyone can get a picture of there vacuum hose's not the diagram under the hood if any can help that would be great 

[email protected]


----------



## tinworm (Aug 20, 2009)

I also need to perform this maintenance.

Weird, mines the opposite, longer rattle in the cold. I always assumed that the colder temp would make the oil thicker and therefore longer for timing chain tensioner to pump up to pressure. Giving me a longer rattle. 

Your experience invalidates this logic. Im also using 5W-30

Maybe you are right and speaking from NO experience in this, maybe the oil passages are partially blocked with sludge and the lower temp is keeping the pressure up. What happens if you leave it for a couple of days?


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

naw...it is just the chain is loose and just as it is with us they are all different ...


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Hey Tinworm. Well, the longest I've left it without starting is a coupla' days...maybe three. And I guess I'd have to say that if the temperature is colder, the amount of rattle is the same (less when cold). It's strange. In fact, I swear I get more start up rattle after the engine's been warmed up. In other words, I'll drive 10-15 minutes to town, go in for a few groceries, come out to start the truck and the rattle is definitely there.

I dunno'... it's a real ghost in the machine. Anyways, I'm gonna' tackle it this summer when I'm on vacation. Figure I'd leave myself 3-4 days to get it done. I can always use the wife's X-Trail so the truck can be laid up for a little bit.

I'm counting on all you Nissan folks to be ready to answer questions when I dive into the belly of the beast!


----------

